# Schools - not MAC related



## aeni (Jul 5, 2006)

I figured this was apart of the MA industry,  but not apart of MAC.

I have one more year till I get a bachelor's degree in Theatre Arts.  My parents would love it if I would go for my masters in it as well - but honestly, I don't want to wait another 2-3 years to get on in life.  My mom has even mentioned other trade schools she thinks I have a talent for - interior design, cooking, fashion design, etc.  I think that in a way she has "broken down" and even is encouraging me to finally go to a makeup school (I didn't go after highschool due to a destructive boyfriend relationship and my family didn't think I was ready/needed to grow up).

She's recommending the Vancouver Film School because my Financial Aid will continue to cover me there.  They seem really good, but I don't know if I'm ready to make such a geographical leap.  Has anyone gone there?


----------

